# BSN Products?



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

wasup guys i was just wondering what you all think about BSN, ive heard alot of their shit works really well, and this stack they have looks real tempting, any imput would be apreciated. thanx every1


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 7, 2005)

I have been using the No Xplode. It will defianately get you jacked.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

Does it Taste good or is it a nasty one.  How many Grams of Creatine are in a Scoop? one or two scooops Doc


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

aight thanx man, the stack ima buy from them is real tight, being that acouple guys have convinced me not to take roids, Right now im stacking, NO2, Creatine Ester, And A really good protein/weight gainer caled Nitro Max, from Sandco Sports. i weigh 229, in the morning before eating, and 17% body fat. my goal is 14% bodyfat, and still be at an even 230 befor spring practice starts 12 weeks from now. ill keep ya updated if ya interested. peace.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Does it Taste good or is it a nasty one.  How many Grams of Creatine are in a Scoop? one or two scooops Doc



you askin about the protein? and i take 2 teaspoons of the cree befor and 1 teaspoon after  i work out


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

the No Xplode Also is that Cell MAss any good?


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

oh ok, im not sure if cell ams works but i know that my generic brand of cee works real good


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

i use the no-xplode and really like it. i plan on trying the nitrix, no-xplode, cellmass stack here in a week or 2 so i can see how all 3 work together. its almost as expensive as a juice cycle for me but will try it anyway.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

What is that No-xplode actually do for u?


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> What is that No-xplode actually do for u?




keeps you from exploding


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 7, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> aight thanx man, the stack ima buy from them is real tight, being that acouple guys have convinced me not to take roids, Right now im stacking, NO2, Creatine Ester, And A really good protein/weight gainer caled Nitro Max, from Sandco Sports. i weigh 229, in the morning before eating, and 17% body fat. my goal is 14% bodyfat, and still be at an even 230 befor spring practice starts 12 weeks from now. ill keep ya updated if ya interested. peace.


Diesel you will be surprised. Some of the best gains of my life were on a similar stack. I would call them steroid like as far as the gains I made. Although I didn't get huge strength gains, they were still significant and I put 3/4 of an inch on my arms in about 3 months.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Does it Taste good or is it a nasty one.  How many Grams of Creatine are in a Scoop? one or two scooops Doc


It recommends 2 scoops on workout days and 1 on non workout days. I believe you would make better gains using 2 scoops every day. It describes creatine as a creatine matrix and doesn't give specific amounts. My guess is 5 grams since that is normally considered 1 dose. the taste is OK. It's not Kool Aid, but compared to some stuff I've tasted over the years, it's decent.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> What is that No-xplode actually do for u?


It is one of the creatine supps with a delivery system. It will increase energy, focus and strength during your workouts. The pumps are incredible.


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> It recommends 2 scoops on workout days and 1 on non workout days. I believe you would make better gains using 2 scoops every day. It describes creatine as a creatine matrix and doesn't give specific amounts. My guess is 5 grams since that is normally considered 1 dose. the taste is OK. It's not Kool Aid, but compared to some stuff I've tasted over the years, it's decent.


i am using 3 scoops on large muscle workout days such as with legs & back. i get a better pump in those muscles this way versus using just 2 scoops. all the other days i use 2 scoops like DR does.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

Whats the Stack they offer No-xplode , Nitrix (SP), n ?  This sounds like it would be good stuff 2 stack with a cycle for good results


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Whats the Stack they offer No-xplode , Nitrix (SP), n ?  This sounds like it would be good stuff 2 stack with a cycle for good results


the stack consists of no-xplode, nitrix, & cellmass.  it should be a pretty good cycle of products. i am getting all 3 to try myself here in the next week or 2 while i wait to start my next gear cycle.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sweet u will have to let us all know how well it works out for u


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Sweet u will have to let us all know how well it works out for u


yeah i was planning on posting a daily log once i started to give people my daily experiences.  
i did that also when i tried the no-xplode for the first time.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Feb 7, 2005)

Does that NO Really work? I have read many mixed reviews that Nitr Oxide Doesnt really work.  Then some say it does.  Whats the deal?


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

Jaysonl1424 said:
			
		

> Does that NO Really work? I have read many mixed reviews that Nitr Oxide Doesnt really work.  Then some say it does.  Whats the deal?


it is great at increasing the bloodflow to the muscles and giving you one heck of a serious pump, especially in the smaller muscles.  this by itself probably wouldnt do much but when you throw in proper supplementation like creatine, glutamine and other things you should be taking to help you get big, it will work nicely.  the increases bloodflow will help get the proper nutrients to your cells faster hence aiding in recovery.it also helps transport the creatine into your cells which will help with energy and muscle size & strength gains.  combining all 3 products they make should work well because they are designed to compliment each other pretty good.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

heres the stack i paln to buy if ur interested http://www.bsnonline.net/bsn/pages/totalstack.php, its looks like it has some real good products, most of wich ive heard good things about, and its on sale for like 450 or somthin instead of the 780 it is normally


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 7, 2005)

Diesel said:
			
		

> heres the stack i paln to buy if ur interested http://www.bsnonline.net/bsn/pages/totalstack.php, its looks like it has some real good products, most of wich ive heard good things about, and its on sale for like 450 or somthin instead of the 780 it is normally


thats actually not a bad price considering its coming from BSN own website. i will have to compare with www.dpsnutrition.com to make sure though and see what i could get it for from them.


----------



## Diesel (Feb 7, 2005)

o ok does dps have good prices?, i jus figured it was a bad ass price cause its too of each product!


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 28, 2005)

> use the no-xplode and really like it. i plan on trying the nitrix, no-xplode, cellmass stack here in a week or 2 so i can see how all 3 work together. its almost as expensive as a juice cycle for me but will try it anyway.


HEY PIN HAVE YOU TRIED ALL THREE OF THESE YET? AND IF SO STILL GOOD RESULTS


----------



## LITTLEME (Jun 28, 2005)

*Pin*



> use the no-xplode and really like it. i plan on trying the nitrix, no-xplode, cellmass stack here in a week or 2 so i can see how all 3 work together. its almost as expensive as a juice cycle for me but will try it anyway.


HEY PIN HAVE YOU TRIED ALL THREE OF THESE YET? AND IF SO STILL GOOD RESULTS


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 28, 2005)

STATE CHAMP said:
			
		

> HEY PIN HAVE YOU TRIED ALL THREE OF THESE YET? AND IF SO STILL GOOD RESULTS


i havent tried all 3 together mainly because the nitrix has been hard to get due to everyone being sold out of it for a long time.  my local vitamin world just got some nitrix in so i might have to give it a try.
hell ronnie coleman uses it and look how big he is so it must work  
i had to laugh when i saw he was representing them recently.  there is no way he uses their stuff to get as big as he is and i doubt he uses it at all because he has been such a creature of habit for such a long time, i dont think he will switch up what he is doing just because he is getting paid to represent them.


----------

